# Crested gecko eggs



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I have 2 crested gecko eggs that were laid mind June. I recently sold all of my reptile collection along with the incubator but chose to keep 2 of the eggs as I would like to see baby cresties just once! Now they are in my wardrobe in a cricket tub with vermiculite in and wrapped in a towel with a hoodie on top too lol they are still plump, not dented in and not moudly. I am guessing they are still viable. Just wondering if anyone can give me any idea of how long they might take to hatch? Surely it must be soon?


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

With a warmer temperature it can be 60 days or less. If cooler could be double that or more. Can't remember the actual temperatures though.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

at room temps they can take 100-120 days.

not sure why youhave them wrapped up though? 

they cant be far off hatching, and you really need to be checking them daily from about now, cause if they hatch and you dont notice, they shed their skin very soon after hatching and they might injest some vermiculite with the shed and poison themselves.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> at room temps they can take 100-120 days.
> 
> not sure why youhave them wrapped up though?
> 
> they cant be far off hatching, and you really need to be checking them daily from about now, cause if they hatch and you dont notice, they shed their skin very soon after hatching and they might injest some vermiculite with the shed and poison themselves.


They are covered for insulation as the weather has been rubbish and it got quite cold

We check them at least twice a day


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I candled the eggs using the light on my phone day before yesterday, I am not convinced they are going to ever hatch.

Although they are still plump, and not at all moudly, when I shine the light there doesn't appear to be much inside of them. There is plenty of veins and a definite yolk/baby in there but it looks mostly empty....I might just be shining the light wrong though because from different angles it looks completely full!


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

let me know how these go and if you get any babies that may be available, I'm on the look out for another or two, good luck:2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

OMG look what I found!!!


----------



## Kae (Aug 28, 2011)

Wooooooo congratulations!


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't believe that my first crested gecko baby to hatch is a pinner lol don't know how I am going to be able to part with him/her 

How long before I should feed him/her?

I am keeping a close eye on the other egg now, which is rather large compared to the one that this baby came out of!


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I can't believe that my first crested gecko baby to hatch is a pinner lol don't know how I am going to be able to part with him/her
> 
> How long before I should feed him/her?
> 
> I am keeping a close eye on the other egg now, which is rather large compared to the one that this baby came out of!


You can put food in for the little one straight away. Treat them how you would an adult just smaller amout of food.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

what a lovely little baby! if you're wanting to sell this one or the other one let me know, I'm after another baby and im only down the road gorgeous little thing congrats!!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

The other one hatched while I was at work!!










I sold all my reptile equipment with the reptiles so I'll be headed to the local reptile shop tomorrow to buy a nano tank for these guys which should do them until I can sell them


----------

